# Traducir kde a castellano (SOLUCIONADO)

## maximiliano3

Gente sigo instalando mi gentoo en mi maquina de prueba del laburo, pero no logro pasar kde al castellano, hice un emerge kdel10n, instalo y compilo todo, pero no me aparce el lenguaje en las opciones de kde para elegir, en make.conf edite la variable lang=es_ar, y en /etc/locale.conf le agregue lo que creo que va, algo como es_ar UTF, pero aun asi no me queda en castellano, alguien sabra bien como debo hacerlo, saludos.Last edited by maximiliano3 on Fri Jul 15, 2011 6:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

/etc/locale.gen

 *Quote:*   

> es_AR.UTF-8 UTF-8

 

acordate de hacer un locale-gen despues de modificar la linea

y por otra parte, tambien tenes que agregar lo siguiente en /etc/env.d

un fichero cualquiera, en mi caso: 02locale

con este contenido:

 *Quote:*   

> LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"
> 
> LC_COLLATE="C"

 

----------

## upszot

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> /etc/locale.gen
> 
>  *Quote:*   es_AR.UTF-8 UTF-8 
> 
> acordate de hacer un locale-gen despues de modificar la linea
> ...

 

hola.. una consulta, para que es la parte del archivo en /etc/env.d  ?

yo en KDE tengo varias aplicaciones en español y otras que los menu me los muesta en ingles... (kcalc)

si voy a la opcion para cambiar el idioma (dentro de la aplicacion) me muesta ingles y español... pero no veo cambios por mas q elija uno u otro (obviamente cierro y abro el programa para q aplique los cambios)

mi configuracion actualmente esta asi...

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ cat /etc/locale.gen |grep -v ^#

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_ES ISO-8859-15

es_ES@euro ISO-8859-15

es_ES.utf8 UTF-8

upszot@M1530 ~ $ egrep -i LANG  /etc/env.d/*

upszot@M1530 ~ $ 

```

una aclaración... tengo us y es .... pq quiero tener la posibilidad de tener los dos idiomas...

Saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

en cualquier fichero uz.

el en mi caso el fichero es /etc/env.d/02locale

el 02 es para que se cargue en orden alfabetico despues de  00basic y 00glibc, pero realmente no se si afecta a algo que tenga un 00 adelante, o que no tenga nada.

asegurate que el LANG de 02locale exista en locale.gen y que los hayas generado con locale-gen

----------

## maximiliano3

posteo desde mi gentoo con kde4, Que Lujo!!!!, te muestro mi /etc/locale.gen

```
maximiliano@gentoomaxy ~ $ cat /etc/locale.gen

# /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system

#

# The format of each line:

# <locale> <charmap>

#

# Where <locale> is a locale located in /usr/share/i18n/locales/ and

# where <charmap> is a charmap located in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/.

#

# All blank lines and lines starting with # are ignored.

#

# For the default list of supported combinations, see the file:

# /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED

#

# Whenever glibc is emerged, the locales listed here will be automatically

# rebuilt for you.  After updating this file, you can simply run `locale-gen`

# yourself instead of re-emerging glibc.

#en_US ISO-8859-1

#en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

#de_DE ISO-8859-1

#de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

#fr_FR ISO-8859-1

#fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

#it_IT ISO-8859-1

es_AR.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

y luego 

```
 maximiliano@gentoomaxy ~ $ sudo locale-gen

Password: 

 * Generating 1 locales (this might take a while) with 1 jobs

 *  (1/1) Generating es_AR.UTF-8 ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Generation complete

```

y luego 

```

maximiliano@gentoomaxy /etc/env.d $ ls

00basic   03opengl                 08xulrunner  30xdg-data-local  44qca2   50gtk2     77kde    90xdg-data-base    99gentoolkit-env  cblas

00glibc   05binutils               09sandbox    37fontconfig      44qt4    50ncurses  90games  98ca-certificates  binutils          gcc

02locale  05gcc-i686-pc-linux-gnu  30gnupg      43kdepaths        50gconf  70less     90nss    99R                blas              python

```

y luego

```

maximiliano@gentoomaxy /etc/env.d $ cat 02locale 

LANG="es_AR.UTF-8" 

 LC_COLLATE="C"

```

echo esto aun mi kde sigue en ingles, aun peor en el menu de configuracion ni siquiera me da la opcion de elegir otro lenguaje, aunque creo que instale el paquete de idioma por lo cual tendria que dejarme elegir el lenguaje de Kde indiferentemente del locale y esa movida o no, pregunto por que yo en Arch para cambiar el lenguaje del Kde, instalaba el paquete de idioma yt luego al reiniciar me dejaba elegir ese idioma instalado mas alla de los locales y la terminal, despues si genere los locales y esta todo en castellano, solo consulta. muchas gracias por ayudarme amigos.

----------

## Luciernaga

Aparte de lo que está comentado para configurar la localización en español tienes que elegir en el escritorio cambiar el teclado que por omisión está en inglés y debes de agregar el español y si es interesante configurar las teclas de tercer nivel en opciones de teclado, con todo esto no deberías tener más problemas con el idioma.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## maximiliano3

La solucion fue tirarle un 

```
 

 emerge kde-l10n

```

pero esto ya lo habia echo antes, no se por que no se aplicaban los cambios, a de ser que no lo compilaba por no tener los locales generados correctamente ?, ahora ya lo tengo en español perfecto con teclado y todo, ahora voy por tener audio, Gracias saludos.

----------

## duryodhana

pone keymap="es"  en /etc/conf.d/keymaps pa que puedas acentuar las palabras escritas.

----------

## maximiliano3

Gracassss !!!!!!

----------

